# "Stigma of Inferiority"



## Mary (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, the ACLU is suing the state of New York...

NEW YORK (CNN) -- The American Civil Liberties Union announced Wednesday it had filed a lawsuit in Albany, New York, seeking marriage equality for 13 same-sex couples in an attempt to put an end to a gay and lesbian &quot;stigma of inferiority.&quot;

Why does this whole topic bother me so much? I mean, I am having a real knee-jerk reaction to it, and I honestly can't put my finger on WHY. When anyone asks, all I can come up with is, &quot;Because it's WRONG!&quot; I can't really define why this bothers me so much more than most of the other hot button issues today? I'm expressing myself very badly - I know it's unbiblical - that's not what I'm going for here. What I mean is that so MANY things today are unbiblical and this just really burns my biscuits. WHY???

Can anyone help me out?

Very frustrated


----------



## Gregg (Apr 8, 2004)

Try not to worry about things that you have little/no control over.


----------



## pastorway (Apr 8, 2004)

Even IF our nation starts sanctioning &quot;gay marriage&quot;, it still is not marriage according to the Bible!!!

Here are notes from a message I preached a few weeks ago that touches on the subject:

[quote:19c2d0bfe7][b:19c2d0bfe7]Jesus Defines and Defends Marriage[/b:19c2d0bfe7]
Matthew 19:3-8

I. The Question - Matt 19:3

II. The Answer - Matt 19:4-8

A. Jesus Defines Marriage (vs. 4-6)

1. From the Beginning
2. Male and Female
3. The Two Become One Flesh 

a. What One Flesh Is - Leaving and Cleaving (covenant)
b. What One Flesh Is Not - Living Together - John 4:1-26

4. God Joins Them Together 
5. Man Cannot Separate (Only God is able to declare a marriage dissolved!)

B. When Marriage is Dissolved (vs. 7-8)

1. A Spouse Dies - Romans 7:2 
2. Adultery - Matt 5:27-32

Adultery is violating the very foundation of marriage, namely the relationship between a husband and wife which was designed by God for a lifetime partnership, a lineage through parenting, and a picture of Christ and His Church through living a parable.

3. An Unbelieving Spouse Leaves

a. 1 Cor 7:10-16
b. 2 Cor 6:14-18

[i:19c2d0bfe7]Marriage = the covenantal union between one man and one woman dissolved naturally only by death[/i:19c2d0bfe7]. 

[u:19c2d0bfe7]The Word of God does not allow for any other definition of marriage[/u:19c2d0bfe7]. Any relationship that varies from this definition is not marriage. We do admit and understand that marriage may be dissolved, but we confess that God's Word is our only rule for when and how that might be done. We also know from the Bible, especially the Book of Hosea, that the willful choice to freely and unconditionally love our spouse provides the very best picture of God's love for His people.

Why does Jesus define and defend marriage this way? There are specific roles within marriage: a role for men, a role for women, and then in the family, a role for parents and children. We will study those roles in the weeks to come. 

[i:19c2d0bfe7]We must remember in these days that any other definition of marriage violates the purpose for which God created the institution of marriage in the first place. And even though a state or eventually even our country might accept a different definition, their doing so does not alter God's Word or our duty to uphold it and obey it.[/i:19c2d0bfe7][/quote:19c2d0bfe7]

Phillip


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 8, 2004)

Perhaps the reason it bothers you so much is because it's so intrusive to the home. The government is redefining marriage. This will not just &quot;help&quot; homosexuals, it will probably hurt us hetero folk too, at least politically speaking. It's going to force our nation to have to redefine it's vocabulary. When we say &quot;marriage&quot; it will have a totally different meaning now. Whether we recognize it's authenticity or not, politically and legally, marriage will mean homo and hetero couples. It won't be long before that redefining infects even the evangelical church, just as it has the liberals.


----------



## Mary (Apr 9, 2004)

Gregg,

I know I can't control it, and I shouldn't let it get to me. It just does! I let most things roll right off these days. And believe me, there's plenty a-rolling! Like when someone says, &quot;Did you hear Howard Stern's show?&quot; And I look at him as if he were nuts and say, &quot;Why would I be listening to Howard Stern?&quot; and he says, &quot;I thought you hadn't. But he said...&quot; And I'm standing there hearing things that I really REALLY don't want to know about, trying to figure out how that happened. So I'm really not that uptight. But this one really yanks my chain. 

But I appreciate the thoughtful advice!

Have a bouncy or two.


----------



## Mary (Apr 9, 2004)

Pastorway,

Thank you for your sermon notes. I plan on doing a specialized Bible study tomorrow, so I can be prepared on Sunday when I am surrounded with raging liberals. Or demo-rats, as someone very cleverly said on another post.

Are you SURE you don't want to leave Texas and come take up a pulpit in lovely, scenic Detroit? The crime isn't as bad as everyone thinks. It's just dirty, ugly and really REALLY cold in the winter...

I'd be there every Sunday, with bells on!

:wr51: you rock!


----------



## Mary (Apr 9, 2004)

Puritan Sailor,

I think you've hit the nail on the head! 


[quote:de24515b50]
It's going to force our nation to have to redefine it's vocabulary.
[/quote:de24515b50]

It is such a basic thing that we (and all generations previous) have taken so much for granted. It will always be there, just the way it is. That they would seek to change something so basic and universal is what is so disturbing.

And just think, a mere 25 years ago, they were completely on the fringes of society. 

Thanks fellas, for your input.
:biggrin:


----------



## Gregg (Apr 9, 2004)

How about some of Uncle Gregg's pan browned pork chops to help you feel better?


----------



## Mary (Apr 13, 2004)

Gregg,

Yum! I have some pork chops in the freezer - now I'm hungry for one!

I actually had an Uncle Greg. He died when I was a little girl. So when I saw that, I 

How do you cook yours?

:roll:


----------



## Gregg (Apr 13, 2004)

[quote:4ef93030a3][i:4ef93030a3]Originally posted by Mary[/i:4ef93030a3]
Gregg,

Yum! I have some pork chops in the freezer - now I'm hungry for one!

I actually had an Uncle Greg. He died when I was a little girl. So when I saw that, I 

How do you cook yours?

:roll: [/quote:4ef93030a3]

Reply...

I'm sorry about your uncle Mary, I'm sure you must miss him.

I just cook them in a pan on the stove at a Medium heat setting, flipping them often (nothing fancy). 

How do you prepare them?


----------



## Mary (Apr 16, 2004)

Gregg,

I marinate mine first - they're quite yummy (if I do say so myself!).

Yes, I do miss him. I have lost a lot of people, several of whom were pretty young when they died.

Thanks for the kind thought.


----------

